# Boeing Aircraft Mechanics



## JackErwin (Aug 8, 2009)

I am researching my family history and my great uncle, Jack Erwin, was an aircraft mechanic and inspector for Boeing in Portland Oregon duing WW2. I have letters from him describing the planes and their work on them - although he was very careful to keep the critical details all very confidential. He was never married and the rest of the family lived on the eastern coast of Canada and the US. I would like some advice on the best way to locate anyone or group who might have archive materials etc for people who may have worked with him. He died in 1966 at the age of 70


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Jack;

In any of his letters is his Boeing employee number mentioned? If so you might be able to get information from Boeing


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum, Jack. Sorry I can't help much with your request but hopefully some members can provide you the answers.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome to the site.
Also sorry I cannot help much but with my warmest greeting from Poland you will find what you are looking for, I hope.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Jack, and welcome. Thsi is a bit of a long shot, but Boeing will almost certainly have a 'house magazine'. Perhaps if you contact the editor/secretary, and see if a note, article or appeal could be published in the next isssue, it _might_ bring up somrthing, even if only a contact as a start point.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2009)

Jack,

Contact the plants' HR Dept. A number of companies that have been in business for some time will have some sort of club where former employees that worked a certain amout of time are members (Our's is called the "Quarter Century Club", where you have people who worked 25+ years). They might be able to get you in contact with people who either worked with him or who have access to info on him. Good luck in your search!

David


----------

